# Trouble swallowing



## Pamala (Feb 19, 2013)

Hello. I have been diagnosed with Hashimoto's. My medication has not changed in the last two years. My blood is checked every 6 months. It seems to me it is under control.

I am having more and more trouble eating. At first I would choke eating rice or bread. Now I need to take small bites, chew them well and drink plenty of water.

Is this a symptom of Hashimoto's? I have a doctor's appointment next week. It is starting to be a bit scary.

Does anybody have any experience with this?

Thank you


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Have you had a recent ultrasound?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

What criteria was used to diagnose Hashimoto's? What med are you on and how much?

At this point, to be on the safe side, an ultra-sound of your thyroid would be a good decision if you have not had one recently.

This could be a symptom of a goiter. So, we are all glad you are seeing the doctor next week and hope that you will let us know what he/she has to say!

Hugs,


----------



## Pamala (Feb 19, 2013)

One of my eyes has been affected by my Hashimoto's. Here in The Netherlands they usually don't test for the Hashimoto's, just give medication for an under active thyroid. I was tested because of my eye.

I have never had an echo of my thyroid. My appointment with the specialist was last year. It was not an okay appt. I felt like he was inexperienced. I actually took a wiki article with me to prove that Hashi patients can also have eye problems! He said the two had nothing to do with each other.

My eye doctor knew this by the way. As one eye is now larger than the other one I have been offered plastic surgery. I don't think it is finished doing whatever it is doing, so will wait a bit on that decision.

I have medication, 50 MCG levothyroxine.

Thank you for the support!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I had trouble swallowing and minor trouble breathing when I laid on my back before my thyroid was removed. Mine was actually growing backwards into my neck and displacing my esophagus, which caused the issues. Funnily enough, no ultrasound ever caught it, so it was a big surprise to my surgeon when he was removing my thyroid.


----------



## Pamala (Feb 19, 2013)

Scary stuff Jenny! Why did they decide to remove your thyroid?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Mine came out for a variety of reasons, lol! The choking and breathing issues, it was also swelling out the front of my neck a bit, there were two suspicious nodules (both benign, yay!) and for the last two years it was not able to be controlled by medication and I was swinging back and forth from hyper to hypo. After 10 years of thyroid problems, I had had enough! My surgery took almost 4 hours because my thyroid was so damaged from years of Hashi's and it was a big, sticky mess, according to my surgeon.


----------



## Pamala (Feb 19, 2013)

I am glad the surgery helped you!


----------



## Pamala (Feb 19, 2013)

Andros, I forgot to mention that my blood was tested for antibodies, first for Graves, because of my eye, and then for Hashimoto's (at my insistence). I knew I didn't have Graves.


----------

